# Motorhome specifications



## whereisthepub

Where have they gone??

I used to have this really useful bookmark that, when clicked upon, took me straight to a page which gave me the dimensions of my parent's motorhome so I didn't have to faff when booking them onto a ferry.

Now this bookmark leads me to this site and I find I'm having to faff. I've faffed about quite a bit but not found the specs. 

Where have they gone??


----------



## GMJ

Hi and welcome

The site has recently got a major overhaul so I'm guessing the info is still there somewhere but has moved. I have reported your post to the Admin team so hopefully they will come back and update this thread.


----------



## Penquin

When there was the original thoughts about having a reference for such things, the original developer, Nuke, and a couple of friends, including Carole a real whiz on IT at the time, put together the very first MOTORHOME FACTS database, this was then opened up to form the original, simple, style discussion forum.

Nuke tweaked the original database set up to allow the exchange of information simply as a trial, but the Facts about motorhome specifications was still maintained. The database has never been maintained AFAIK and I doubt that there is information about younger vehicles than about 12 years ago.

Then the database became too complex and Nuke realised that he could not sort out the problems. He sold the whole lot, including campsite data that had been amassed by the, then, very numerous members to different companies. The actual forum went to VS, the campsite information, I believe, was sold to agar in where it now resides.

But the original motorhome specification database has vanished, simply because it was out of date, incomplete and not used. That is as far as I know, but if I have given duff information I can only apologise. The Admin team at VS might be able to give more information about present, but probably know nothing about the original database establishment.

Sorry for such a long answer, but I thought others may be interested in how / why and who originally established MOTORHOME FACTS.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Liz wanted to know ours the other day so I googled Ace Siena 2007 plenty of info so perhaps yours might be there too.

outandaboutlive seems to have plenty of details.


----------



## Relyat

Everything for my 2006 Adria is freely and easily available too.


----------

